# Natural Organic Beauty Products



## Nicolealex (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey, Does anyone know of any natural, organic beauty products in Hong Kong? Looking for a very Eco-friendly product. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Priscilla311 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi


there are a lot of organics products in Hong Kong. U can get it at organics shop or City supper.


----------



## JordenLouis (Feb 23, 2013)

Now it's not that hard to get any organic beauty product anywhere in hongkong. You can find so many stores for that.


----------

